# How far should a daily walk be?



## shadow1062 (Mar 21, 2005)

My husband and I walk our dogs about a mile a day. Is that too far or can we walk further?


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We almost never walk with Alex. But 1 mile should be fine. Just be mindful of the weather. Especially HOT weather. The pavement can be hot on their paws. If your dogs sit down or pant a lot during the walk, pick them up and carry them.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

My little 4.2 pound boy would never make a 1 mile hike.. He goes 100 miles a hour but poops out quick. I would think it would depend on the age/size of the dog.


----------



## shadow1062 (Mar 21, 2005)

Bongo is 2 years and he's 8 1/2 lb. The mile only takes us about 20-25 minutes and they seem to be fine after.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Kosmo has done two miles and when I picked him up to give him a break-he would squirm to get back down







I make sure to bring some water with on warmer days. It's warmer today so we just went for a mile walk-he's pooped out now. He'll sleep good tonight!


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Dolce has so much energy that she has yet to poop out on me. We usually go 1 to 2 miles, and afterwards she's still raring to go and wants to play! And when I get tired of playing, she plays by herself for half an hour or so before joining me on the sofa to watch tv. She's the Energizer Maltese!

Edited to add that she's only two, so maybe that's just teenager energy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

We walk a mile a lot of times or pretty close to a mile. They never want to go back home!!! But the good think about having little dogs is that you can always pick them up and carry them if they get too tired.









I sometimes take turns carrying them (I walk three at a time). I carry one till they wiggle to get back down, then I'll pick up another one. Actually I bought a stroller, but it's impossible to walk three dogs and push a stroller at the same time. If someone else comes along and pushes the stroller, no one ever wants to get in it - unless I am pushing it


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

I think it depends on how far your dogs are conditioned to walk. If you want them to walk more than 1 mile with you, then increase by short distance every few days or week or so until they are up to par for more mileage. Don't forget to bring along water for long walks. I don't know about your pups, but Jeffery drinks lots of water and anytime I am away from home for long periods, I bring water for him.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

On Sprout's first walk, he made it 1/2 mile before sitting down and looking up at us like "Okay, I'm done!"

Now, he goes much further, but we always pick him up for a rest if he looks tired, sits down and gives us that look, or just seems to need a rest. I always keep water handy, too. 

These little guys can have so much energy!!!


----------



## Linus McDuff (Jul 12, 2006)

We started with 3 or 4 block walks, and now Duff has gone on 3 and 4 mile hikes with us. We typically walk him 2 miles a day (1/2 mi in the morning, long walk at night).


----------



## shadow1062 (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone! A neighbor told my husband that we were walking our dogs too far (1 mile), so I was questioning myself.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I usually walk them up and down the block and that would be enough for them. I took Jellybean on a walk to meet someone. It was around 1 KM (0.6 miles) each way. She was so pooped after getting there that she didn't want to walk on the way back.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

It really depends on the dog, I think. I think that starting with a small distance and progressing is best. Sometimes Mia likes to walk a mile, other times she wants to be picked up 1/2 way into her walk, then wants back down a few minutes later. I think that even though they may not be walking the whole time its ok, as long as they get out for some fresh air and get to see the sun. I always feel bad when Mia is inside all day, and doesnt get to see outside!!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> My husband and I walk our dogs about a mile a day. Is that too far or can we walk further?[/B]


Yeah, I think you just have to gauge what the dog can handle. For us it's more or less a mile. Or about 1/2 hour.

Question--you guys mention taking water along with you--what do you put it in?? I really need to bring water along for Ollie...


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=375495
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a bottle that is used to feed infants.
I have the smallest one and when Lizzie need to drink I take off the silicone nipple and she drinks from it as it has a wide neck or from the cap.
It's light and doesn't take a lot of room and always ready.
[attachment=22424:attachment]


----------



## newmom25 (May 5, 2007)

We usually walk 1/2 - 1 mile per day. After that, Snow is pooped


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I've been so busy lately that Lilly hasn't gotten her normal long walks but typically when the weather is nice I give her a 2 mile walk each night. On a saturday or sunday if the weather is nice she will probably walk 3+ miles throughout the day. I live in Boston and we will go walk her up to Beacon Hill about 1.25 miles and have some lunch and then walk her all around while we shop our way back home. This is probably 3.5 miles total for her. She does sleep well when we get home but she seems to love the walk and getting to see all of the other dogs along the way. She gets water wherever we stop for lunch and many of the stores have water outside for doggies.


----------



## Mojito's Mommy (May 3, 2007)

I try to walk Mojito every morning before I go to work for almost half a mile (he goes in the ex-pen after) and then again around 8-8.30 with daddy. In the evening we mostly run though and he loves it. The night run is more or less a mile, depending on the weather. rarely he gets tired though and when we get home he is still wound up and wants to play, but by 9.30 he is ready for bed.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I don't think that's too far at all! We do about 2 miles every night. About the 1.5 mile mark Molly starts to slow down and hang back, so I usually end up carrying her for the last half mile. Wilson is still going strong at 2 miles and could probably go further if I could! 

After our walk we sit in the back yard, they have a drink of water, and usually run around and chase each other for another 30 minutes and then a couple of hours later we still do a big play session either outside or in the basement! 


I think they let you know if it's too much- they slow down, they pant, they try to sit down, they limp after the walk. As long as they aren't doing any of that they are ok. If you want to increase it- do so about a half mile at a time.


----------



## ThatBrunette (Jun 14, 2012)

Another reason to love this forum! I was going to ask this same question and it was here, already answered for me! 

Some people seem to gauge their walks by time rather than distance and I was a bit confused. Also, 'dog' is used as a generic term. 

I did a Google search about walking Maltese and ended up on another forum with this message in the thread "You should walk your dog 45 minutes or longer each day". I was trying to figure out how either of us were going to go for 45 minutes in our current 98 degree/code red days. Then I realized I was on a forum for German Shepards. One of the posters had the word 'Maltese' in their sig so it came up on the search, 

SpoiledMaltese.com is an invaluable resource for new Maltese owners. I am amazed at the information I find and the welcoming atmosphere.


----------

